# Tundra Questions



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,I'm considering buying a new truck a Chevy/GMC 2500HD,I currently have a Dodge 2500with aan 8.6 Fisher X-Blade,I'm just wondering how a Tundra compares to a 3/4 ton in plowing?I have a very good Toyota dealer and so far I'm hard pressed to find a good GM dealer.I plow one large lot and a bunch of driveways.I don't haul a lot in the bed and d pull about a 3000 lbs trailer.Whats the largest plow the Tundra can handle?What are the limitations of the Toyota compared to larger trucks?Thanks for the help.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

There are a few people in my area that have 7.5' Boss V plows on Tundras and they handle them fine. There are also a few people that have 7.5' Fisher Xblades on Tundras and they handle them fine. The 7.5' Xblade weighs more than the 8' HD so, you should beable to put an 8' HD on a Tundra. As far as 1/2 tons go, they are a very rugged truck. But, like every other 1/2 ton, they are not a 3/4 ton so don't expect to beable to put an 8.5' Xblade on it. If you don't mind going to a little bit smaller blade, I think the Tundra is a great choice.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

mercer_me;1297953 said:


> There are a few people in my area that have 7.5' Boss V plows on Tundras and they handle them fine. There are also a few people that have 7.5' Fisher Xblades on Tundras and they handle them fine. The 7.5' Xblade weighs more than the 8' HD so, you should beable to put an 8' HD on a Tundra. As far as 1/2 tons go, they are a very rugged truck. But, like every other 1/2 ton, they are not a 3/4 ton so don't expect to beable to put an 8.5' Xblade on it. If you don't mind going to a little bit smaller blade, I think the Tundra is a great choice.


I would think if the Tundra would handle a v-plow fine that at least one manufacturer would recommend the application. Half ton trucks should be matched with properly sized equipment or you are only asking for problems.


----------

